# Not enough power?



## Flamzypants (Jun 4, 2008)

I've got a machine, an imedia s1300 a Packard Bell monstrosity. I've been trying to upgrade it a little so it can handle some low end games etc. There's 1 slot for a card on the motherboard, just enough for a low profile card, so I grabbed a nvidia 8400gt. Trouble is that the computer doesn't even register that it's plugged in, there's an onboard 6150 whose drivers are installed from the same exe as the 8400gt so I'm not sure whether it's a recognition issue I need help with, or if it's because of the 250w PSU that's sitting in there. If I replace that though I'll need something as small as a HIPRO HP-D250AA0. I've found someone else with a similar problem and was wondering if they were in the same boat?

Have a HIPRO HP-D250AA0 PSU. Want to upgrade to 400w. - Power-Supplies-PC-Cases-Case-Mods - CPU-Components

Cheers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

250W is not enough power.
HiPro PSU's are trash.
We recommend a good quality 550W PSU for any PCI-E GPU.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like this? 









IF so it should take a standard size card and standard ATX supply.

If you are not seeing even the bios splash screen before windows loads it's probably a defective card.


----------



## Flamzypants (Jun 4, 2008)

It does look like that ^^ It has a very strange holding mechanism for the psu though, but you're saying larger ones will sit in it just fine?

With the card in I just get no reaction from the computer, it starts up as normal, doesn't detect new hardware. Will it detect it with more power?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably not, it should still detect the card, under powered it may not function properly after you get the drivers loaded or it may lead to early failure of the PSU or card, but it should still be detected and display the Packard Bell splash screen on start up.


The HP-D250AA0 appears to be a standard atx supply to me.


----------

